# Fs African lungfish



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well I got a focus for a tank finally hence I need to thin the herd in order to purchuse what I need, I love the fish but I now have a goal in mind

African lungfish 9"- 65$
common plec 9"-5$

i dont know how much a jardini is worth but ill shoot for 75$ about 7-8" looks like a pearl jardini and eats well

delivery is 
5$ on my side of bridge 
7$ for vancouver and mission
10$ anywhere else as far as horseshoe bay


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

can u post pics


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll see what I can do. I don't have a home computer and I've tried to post from my I phone and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

what color is it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Got a pic up (i think).. had to upload it onto facebook first then find it on my work comp.

dont know how it turned out

He's eating a shrimp pellet in the pic (only way to get him out of his tower)


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

jamez&becca said:


> what color is it


Do they come in other colours then brownish with black dots?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Do they come in other colours then brownish with black dots?


Usually not, though sometimes you can get mutations. Also as they grow really big like past the 2ft the black spots start to dissapear.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have any larger pics? Hard to see in details.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll try. They all come from my phone. I have to figure out how.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

is this better?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's a nice specimen. Only if you're not that far might trade it with some bichirs but not sure if you want those.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well the fish in the tank are all gonna be between the 5-7" range, would they be ok with fish about that size? I dont know too much about them either so give me a bit to look them up, also I know there are diff subspecies, what kind are they?


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I think King El is selling nigerian laps? Ive taken two from him and they are phenomenally healthy with great calm personalities. Some of the best fish i own.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Well the fish in the tank are all gonna be between the 5-7" range, would they be ok with fish about that size? I dont know too much about them either so give me a bit to look them up, also I know there are diff subspecies, what kind are they?


I have a 10" nigerian lapradei for $60 and will add the $5. I can also pay for gas money if you can deliver. Going to be out of the country tomorrow and I'll be back on the 6th of Aug.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...polypterus-bichir-lapradei-14-16-icnhes-4091/


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I wont have a car till aug 10th. Theres no way I can get him to you before you leave. If hes still available when you get back we can see if we can work things out then. Is that ok?... but for now i'll keep him posted. The only time I can "go out" and pick things up is on the weekends or on the rare weekday (have to get my bf to drive as I only have my motor bike on the road). 

I would for sure like someone like you to have him as (I think you have)a big tank for him to grow out and the experience to keep him healthy(he a good lil guy and I do really like him. If I was allowed another tank I would keep him). Hence the reason he will NEVER be on craigslist. Dont want an amature with him in there 10gal tank.

I dont think there will be a lot of poeple who will want him so u might be safe and when ya come back I can deliver.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> I wont have a car till aug 10th. Theres no way I can get him to you before you leave. If hes still available when you get back we can see if we can work things out then. Is that ok?... but for now i'll keep him posted. The only time I can "go out" and pick things up is on the weekends or on the rare weekday (have to get my bf to drive as I only have my motor bike on the road).
> 
> I would for sure like someone like you to have him as (I think you have)a big tank for him to grow out and the experience to keep him healthy(he a good lil guy and I do really like him. If I was allowed another tank I would keep him). Hence the reason he will NEVER be on craigslist. Dont want an amature with him in there 10gal tank.
> 
> I dont think there will be a lot of poeple who will want him so u might be safe and when ya come back I can deliver.


Sure will talk things out when I'm back.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump, added fish


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey rachel,
if king-el doesnt take this lungfish. give me a PM  !


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

yuppers can do


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

ben u should take it u know how much u love mine


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

they are very cool fish for sure


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Actually if anyone wants the common plec they can have it for free


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

common anyone want a common plec? lol


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

African lungfish sold

still available

jardini aro
common plec
think Mightbadd the feather fin in as well for 10$


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

if u dont mind me asking who got the lung fish


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Ben has it. He a cute lil guy and Ben seemed stoked. So I'm happy he went there.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

he's doing great. just hangn out in the bushes with the pleuro. my big IT poked him a cppl times..just showing him whos boss ..lol


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

man ben i would be worried mine has gone after my clown knives a few times if yours decides to your fish are small enough they are gone


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think the dat is way to fast to get eatn. also the pleuro is super fast to. i think things will be ok. that sucks though that your big lungy went after pennywise. i will keep in mind that he will get more aggressive as he gets bigger.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well as I said. He was fine with my fish. He had his lil thrown. Now
that I think of it I should have givin u his cave. He loves that thing


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well when i had one @ my work way back..he always hung out in this hollow tree stump. i think things will be just fine. hes still a baby. he will learn to get a long . lol and of course always remember "fish happens"


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If the fish grows up and go berserk, you know where to bring it, my place. Lol! I'll wait in 8 months for now. So in less than a year enjoy the new lungfish. Or you can get a separate tank of its own and use for main display and grow it to 3 feet.

Doesn't matter how fast, how aggressive, how tough the tank mates are if the lungfish decide to grab it, it's a goner. They like to pretend us drifwood and sneak up on fish and grab them. Cichlids are super fast but I still use them as feeders for my lungfish. Size 3"-8".


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

he has only gone after a few times ben i would love to see pics of him in his new homwe


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I would also trade the jardini for 3 small flagtails (5" max)


----------

